
Digital downloads will be Blu-ray's downfall - iamelgringo
http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9877031-7.html?tag=nefd.lede
======
cstejerean
In that case big ISPs and the fall of net neutrality will save Blu-ray. I
wouldn't rule out physical media so soon. If the all you can download Internet
model goes away (and let's hope it doesn't) things will progress very
differently.

~~~
anescient
Even discounting the 'net, what about encrypted broadcasts a la DirectTV? That
might be a better way to do HD content delivery in the near future anyway.

I don't think media like this is going to last more than one more generation.
If that.

------
dawnerd
All we need is faster internet and there will really be no need for physical
media.

~~~
wallflower
"Grandpa, tell us about the download progress bar again"

